# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Perú: Territorio Libre de Mosca de la Fruta

## Bruno Cillóniz

Luego de estos 4 años donde he estado más involucrado que nunca en temas agrarios y de agronegocios, me he percatado ya de la importancia de trabajar todos por un "Perú libre de mosca de la fruta" si queremos seguir por el camino del crecimiento y la competitividad en el sector; así que aquí se inicia una campaña para informar y para que compartan sus experiencias para erradicar definitivamente esta nefasta plaga de nuestro territorio nacional, de la mano de nuestro Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (SENASA) 
Si tú quieres un Perú sin mosca de la fruta... ¡Pon de tu parte y comparte información!  :Wink:  
¡Gracias a todos por votar en la encuesta para crear conciencia nacional! 
SaludosTemas similares: Artículo: Perú liderará proyecto para control de la mosca de la fruta en la CAN Se recomienda control etológico para la mosca de la fruta Senasa: Mosca de la fruta Publicidad argentina para erradicar la mosca de la fruta Senasa invierte fuertemente en región Ica para erradicar mosca de la fruta

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Apoyemos al SENASA en la tarea de difundir los problemas relacionados a la mosca de la fruta, y comprometámonos a cumplir con las recomendaciones para acabar con esta plaga que nos resta competitividad en los mercados internacionales. Tenemos muy buen clima y suelos, pero muchas veces eso no sirve de nada, por la bendita mosca de la fruta. 
¡Cuida tu campo de esta plaga y tendrás mejores resultados!  senasa0001.jpg  senasa0004.jpg  senasa0005.jpg

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Ciclo biológico de la mosca de la fruta (Ceratitis Capitata)  scan0003.jpg

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Que Lima sea declarada región libre de mosca de la fruta sería una excelente noticia para las exportaciones de chirimoya fresca y otras frutas de la zona... ¡Hagamos que sea posible!  senasa0006.jpg

----------

